# Parasite in Female Carolina



## Mystymantis (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello, so a few days ago I found a green female Carolina mantis on a tree in my neighborhood. I thought it slightly odd for her to be on the tree next to the side walk but I brought her home. Yesterday I noticed she wasn't holding her abdomen up, like it was just hanging down when she was on the roof of her cage. Then this morning, to my horror, she was on the ground, grasping arms grabbing into her own abdomen, brown hemolymph (insect blood) all over the cage bottom.  Her abdomen was all brown, and I thought I saw a white larvae poking out of her side. Then later tonight I find one cream colored maggot in her cage, the parasite.  Its about 5 mm long and has no distinguishing features like no legs, and no visible eyes or mouth. Though I think it has a hook like mouth thing. So I have had this happen before, and dearly hate it, but what kind of parasite/parasitoid do you think it is that attacked her? Anyone else have this happen to their mantises? Is it a fly or parasitoid wasp?


----------



## Connor (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm so sorry this happened... geez that is really nasty. I have heard of black soldier flies having eggs that hatch on the mantis... also some grasshoppers carry parasites(wild ones). Never had this happen before. I imagine the mantis didn't make it, or is she still going?


----------



## Mystymantis (Sep 15, 2017)

Well she is still sort of alive, but I don't think for much longer. Her abdomen is all blackish.


----------



## Sticky (Sep 15, 2017)

Put her in the freezer! Its cruel to make her suffer for so long.


----------



## Connor (Sep 15, 2017)

Like Sticky said... I think it's time to end the misery... sorry to hear


----------



## Mystymantis (Sep 15, 2017)

No worries, she was put in the freezer.

Very sad that this happened to her.


----------



## Connor (Sep 15, 2017)

Sucks.. it was for the best though


----------

